# How about those Thunder!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its always nice to see the Lakers lose a game. 8) OKC showed some grit and fearless heart last night to win that game. I still think the team is walking dead as far as the whole series goes, but I was happy to see them win and LA lose.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

A fun game to watch! That Durant is pretty amazing especially considering the fact that he's kind of frail physically. He's got a lot of skills. I still think the Lakers in 5.

Shane


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> A fun game to watch! That Durant is pretty amazing especially considering the fact that he's kind of frail physically. He's got a lot of skills. I still think the Lakers in 5.
> 
> Shane


 There was a gentleman named Westbrook last night that was the difference.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Packfish said:


> There was a gentleman named Westbrook last night that was the difference.


Very true! I loved the dunk towards the end of the game.

Shane


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

The Durantula is a beast. He didn't shoot well in the first half, but turned it on in the second, and played some **** good defense on Kobe in the 4th quarter. I still think the Lakers will win in 5 or 6, but the Thunder are a very young, talented squad.

Westbrook is also one of the best up and coming players in the league. Watch out, he's on his way to being mentioned right up there with the likes of D-Will and Chris Paul as the best point guards in the NBA.

You add other good young players to the mix in Jeff Green and James Harden, and this team is going to be very good for many years to come. It's scary how much improvement they have made in only one year. If they can acquire a solid low-post player within the next couple of years, look out! That's really all they are missing.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

UUHH HUM!!! Can you say 2-2 now. Go OKC, that would be the funniest thing all season to see the Puddles, I mean Lakers get beat in the first round by the #8 seed.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MeanGene said:


> UUHH HUM!!! Can you say 2-2 now. Go OKC, that would be the funniest thing all season to see the Puddles, I mean Lakers get beat in the first round by the #8 seed.


I would love it, not only because the Lakers lost but that the Jazz would have OKC in the second round and a chance to win, whereas if we get the Lakers, it may be time to pack the bags.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I would love it, not only because the Lakers lost but that the Jazz would have OKC in the second round and a chance to win, whereas if we get the Lakers, it may be time to pack the bags.


I'm not so sure we would want to see an OKC/Utah 2nd round match-up. If OKC does go on to win this series, they'll be full of vim and vigor, and be awfully tough to beat because of their confidence level alone. A tired and possibly banged-up LA team coming off of a 6 or 7 game series might be a better match-up for the Jazz.

Then again, LA always likes to beat Utah into submission, and it may end up like the rest of you would suspect.

First thing's first though when mentioning the Jazz-they haven't finished their series yet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And yet, do you have faith that Boozer can score on Bynum, Gasol, and Odom this year as opposed to the last 3 years? I agree OKC will be fired up, but it just doesn't seem the Jazz 
#1 Seem like they think they can beat the Lakers, and #2 I honestly think the Lakers will hit another gear soon.

Last year the Jazz won game 3 were blown out in game 4 and were close enough to almost pull it out in LA. Two years ago we beat the Lakers by like 20 at home in game 3, and the next game they blew us out at home. My point is, most can beat the Lakers like OKC did on a night or two, but in the end they always seem to push back in a big way. I think OKC will give the Lakers a push but I think we will see the Lakers in the 2nd round anyways so less worries or more worries depending on what happens.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You make a good point 1-I. Boozer (and everyone else for that matter) seems to have a mental block when it comes to the Lakers. They expect to lose, and so they do.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Plus the Jazz have home court against the Thunder, have to win on the road with LA. Although chaser I will agree, I think the Jazz have a better chance of taking down the Lakers this year.


----------

